# Charcoal Basket Question



## m i z-b b q (Oct 16, 2012)

I have recently made myself a charcoal basket for my offset smoker.  I have seen a few on here that are almost identical to the one I fabbed up but they have dividers that allow for a "snake" shaped burn of the coals.  I can easily add this to my basket but wanted to ask if there is any real benefit from this?  I have been using the minion method of just digging out a crater in the middle of my basket and dumping some lit coals in it.  I have had no issues as of yet but wanted to get some of the opinions from the folks here.  Thanks!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2012)

Luke, morning.... If you have a method that works, stick with it when cooking.....  Trying something new sometimes brings on headaches...  Dave


----------



## bruno994 (Oct 17, 2012)

X2 to what Dave says...if you got something that works for you, use it, although I'm always trying new and out of the ordinary things especially when it comes to smoking meats.  I personally use the minion method of lit on top of unlit and let them burn through, while adding smoke wood (oak, pecan, mesquite) to the top of the fire as the cook progresses.


----------



## m i z-b b q (Oct 17, 2012)

I for sure have been working with this method and it's been working but I have found sometimes the heat heats a little out of control mid way thru the smoke, I assume because most of the pile has ignited by then.  This is a store bought offset that needed a bunch of the normal mods.  I figured I could fab up some partitions that can be removed any time.  I was thinking it might keep the steady burn and control just how many coals were lit at one time.  Anyways like you guys said I love to tinker and will probably at least try to to see if helps to make things more controllable and I can always revert back to the original game plan if needed. Thanks for the input! 




-Luke


----------

